# Dutch Passion California Orange



## BudnBeer (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello Folks

I have just started a new grow with Dutch Passion California Orange.
Its the first time with this strain for me, and I was wondering if anyone 
else has any experience with it. Its 50% sativia and 50% indica. About all I know about it is what I read on the Dutch Passion site, and thats not a whole lot. But it did sound like an interesting strain.

BudnBeer


----------



## Brouli (Jan 19, 2007)

i dont know much about it but it flower in like 56 days or so 
but is low on thc +/- 8 % 
looks awesome ,not much of yeild


----------



## Brouli (Jan 19, 2007)

keep us posted or start your GROW JURNAL so everybody can keep eye o it and help you.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 31, 2007)

That is what i am growing as well, the plants grow very bushy, i have high expectations for my crop


----------

